# Sabis?



## penny_lane (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi again everyone!

My sister sent me an ad from SABIS, of course in the ad it all sounds very attractive - but I googled and shock horror, reports coming back aren't so good...

Unfortunately with my lack of experience (CELTA qualified, 1 year (by September) teaching experience) I don't imagine I would qualify for anything much better than this.

Does anyone have any information they'd be willing to share?
Are there any better alternatives?

As mentioned in a previous post due to a wedding I wouldn't be able to come to Dubai until the end of September - This being the case should I just not bother?

Cheers guys =)


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Last summer I got a job offer there as (Students Supervisor). In fact it's not much related to my study or experience at all (Being environmentalist). I went to the school branch in Um Suqaiem to check the place before I say yes or no.

I noticed that teachers have much better conditions that (Students Supervisors)... They provide you with a flat (maybe shared with other people) within the school's premises... They will make a test for you to be accepted there.

Some people there (without mentioning names or positions) didn't advice me with the job as I can get much better jobs if I be patient (which happened later thanks God)... 

School from inside is fine... you will be under the supervision of many people... Most of the teachers and the students are western... you have also many Arabs, Asians and Indians...

I don't know what else I can tell you, but if you need to know more just ask it 
Good Luck!


----------



## sdew (Jan 24, 2011)

Sabis...Hell No!! Trust me on this!

I was a student at Choueifat Dubai for 13 years..

AD is a lot worse, Barbed wires on the wall and if Mr. Germanos is still around I would advise you against joining. 

The Teachers do enjoy certain benefits including accomadation and sometimes a car but unfortunately you usually work from around 8-7 everyday if you're lucky. 

When I was there, we had a lot of Irish and British teachers who would come for a maximum of a year because of the draconian rules that were put in place. There is no freedom to teach, there is no freedom to think, for either the teachers or the students. You have to do what you're told else you would get into trouble. 

And this is njot from the student's point of view. Towards the end of my 13 years there I got close to a few teachers and this is information they gave me. 

Hope it helps.


----------

